

Automate your Ad Analytics Spreadsheets - vj44
http://spreadsheets.datanitro.com/

======
rwhitman
This is such a necessary service. I had a client where we banged our heads
against the wall trying to automate this - we basically had to hire someone
specifically to put these together every week.

------
gingerlime
Looks interesting. Fighting with Google API can be a real PITA from my limited
experience.

Can you guys help us figure out the kind of stats we _should_ be getting out
of FB/Google? Also, would be nice if you can push stats to our graphite
server. Is something like this (or maybe webhooks) possible?

~~~
karamazov
We can help with both of those. Send me an email (ben@datanitro.com) and I'll
get you set up.

------
aggronn
I'm curious what the demand for these kinds of things are in the ad industry.
I'm working on a major external reporting intake system/management/analysis
platform for the publisher I work for that involves parsing reports/accessing
APIs and aggregating the information into one place.

The big players (optimizers) seem to be doing about the same thing, but with
their own value added features. I've literally seen no open source or
independent platform do this though, and I'm not interested in paying for a
vendor locked in solution. I've started working on a project on my own that
does this, but I'm not really motivated by it because I don't know enough
about the industry to see if its a problem for other publishers.

~~~
ryen
There is demand for this. However any reasonably large site is using way more
than just these ad networks to power these sites. They would want to hook into
several of the bigger ad exchanges (who in turn hook into hundreds of ad
servers, networks, DSPs, etc) to get their data.

~~~
vj44
Thanks for your comments. I would love to hear more about what you think of
the space ryen - if you have a chance, can you please email me at
victor@datanitro.com?

------
mpeg
In all honesty, I don't see who would use a service like this apart from very
small time advertisers, but It'd be interesting in knowing how you piece
together the reports, is it automated?

------
latraveler
Great idea for a startup! I've struggled with this in the past.

------
trapezoid
This looks very straightforward. What API's do you support?

~~~
vj44
We support Google AdWords, Google Analytics, Facebook Ads, Twitter Ads, and
Bing Ads.

If you need to get data from somewhere else, just email us
(support@datanitro.com), and we'll figure this out for you.

------
spada
does a client send you their entire adwords campaign?

~~~
karamazov
No, only what's needed to update their model. We also don't use the data in
any way other than to send updates - we don't even store it on our servers.

